# repair of ovary/evacuation of hemoperitoneum



## astough (Aug 12, 2015)

Could someone please help me out with a code for an exploratory laparotomy with repair of the ovary after a ruptured ovarian cyst and evacuation of hemoperitoneum?


----------

